# Fossil "Vintage Re-Issue" Flap Cross-Body Bag



## internetchick (Sep 12, 2010)

Can I just say I love this bag? I tend to love more casual styles, and I especially love anything that looks like weathered, tumbled leather. I happened to click on a link on the Dillard's web site, and saw a bunch of Vintage Re-Issue bags from Fossil. I like this style the most. It also comes in red, and brown. I bet I could get it on sale. I should check my Macys to see if they have it. They carry Fossil bags.

Modeled after iconic silhouettes of the past, this leather bag features:


magnetic-flap closure
buckle detail
logo key charm
single cross-body strap
zippered and slip inside pockets
11x3.5x9". Strap drop length: 20". 

$148


----------



## Rebbierae (Sep 12, 2010)

God I love Fossil! I think I saw this in their newest catalog and fell in love with it too Leti! And I even love all the colors...it would be hard to pick just one!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 12, 2010)

I know! I want them all. I don't have a nice red bag.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 12, 2010)

wow i like this. I have a canvas type bag but it gets dirty easily. I might get this if budget permits. lol


----------



## magosienne (Sep 28, 2010)

Fossil bags look like they're made of a very good quality leather, but i don't really like, or dislike their bags, nothing too fancy i'd say.


----------



## Karren (Sep 28, 2010)

Love them! I have a thing for Fossil watchs too. Have a fossil tee that says Geology Rocks...



.


----------



## bellagia (Sep 28, 2010)

love the brown one! I want it for my next vacation.


----------

